# Trying to sing the High C



## Swedishguy27 (Jul 13, 2017)

Hello i am a baritone trying to sing a high c. It sounds bad?

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1QQf16bBWbe


----------



## Johnmusic (Oct 4, 2017)

*Swedishguy27*

High Cs are tough for tenors so I would not get so worried for you as a baritone. A and Bb are usually the stratospheric high notes for baritones. Are you studying with someone who tells you that you are a baritone without a high C? I hope not.

Best wishes in your correct range. John


----------

